# Granddaddy Purp Outdoors



## Doja (Jan 28, 2012)

does anyone have any experience on growing this strain outdoors. I want to get some beans this year and want to try a indica for the early flower time. Would anyone recommend this or is this strain strictly indoors?


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 28, 2012)

Im pretty sure GDP is clone only.

But i think she does good outdoors, i had some outdoor GDP and it was really good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2012)

Look Up *tcbud*....:aok:


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, clone only to my knowledge. I grew GDP outdoors for my first grow last season. Aside from flowering early and revegging, (nevermind looking absurd because of that), the smoke turned out stellar. Check out the link of my grow in my sig.


----------



## Doja (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies. I actually have a collective here that sells GDP beans and was really shocked because like everyone says its clone only. I will definately give them a try from all your good comments about this strain.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 29, 2012)

That would make me nervous, if they arent straight lying about the strain, it maybe from a Hermied plant, or an unknown father.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 29, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Look Up *tcbud*....:aok:


GDP I grew was from clone.  Grows in the shape of a Xmas tree.  The ones I had did anyway.  Absolutely loved the smoke.  Hardest hitting reefer  I grew a couple years in a row.  Very Hash like flavor.  Dont expect it to purple up, unless you are in cold fall weather.

I LOVE GDP.

Hey there Friends and Neighbors!


----------



## Doja (Jan 30, 2012)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> That would make me nervous, if they arent straight lying about the strain, it maybe from a Hermied plant, or an unknown father.



The beans are actually branded from ken estes founder of GDP. I have no idea about the father but i feel safe knowing that its coming from the founder of the popular strain.


----------



## Doja (Jan 30, 2012)

tcbud said:
			
		

> GDP I grew was from clone.  Grows in the shape of a Xmas tree.  The ones I had did anyway.  Absolutely loved the smoke.  Hardest hitting reefer  I grew a couple years in a row.  Very Hash like flavor.  Dont expect it to purple up, unless you are in cold fall weather.
> 
> I LOVE GDP.
> 
> Hey there Friends and Neighbors!



Thanks for your info on the changing colors. I searched your name and couldnt find that grow of yours of the GDP. Do you have a seperate link i can follow or some pics you can upload? I would like to see what yours looked like outdoors. Do you recommend topping her or letting her go like a Christmas tree?


----------



## nugatronica (Jan 30, 2012)

GDP is one of my favorites from experience I have seen it primarily off of clones but it should be able to grow outside just not sure how it will be depending on the operation you have set up!
ONE LOVE


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 31, 2012)

Just scrolling around the tude, and saw they have GDP seeds coming soon, listed in their catagories. Hmm.


----------



## FUM (Feb 3, 2012)

I Had GDP outside last year. Killer tightest buds ever. Like rocks. Enjoy.


----------

